# Body Shampoo



## Lyn.K (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to making soaps and I just tried my first batch this morning, I have a questions that I tried to look up answers on Google(for hours!) but couldn't find an article which explain it, so, I am here!

My question is, do you have to wait for a period of time before using the homemade liquid soap? As I remember, we have to wait for a few days and sometime up to weeks before using a homemade bar soap.

Your help will be deeply appreciated!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2014)

I make liquid soap using the glycerin method. I use my soap as soon as it is diluted.  With other methods you need to adjust the pH of the paste.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jan 8, 2014)

So long as you've cooked your soap,  hot process,  for several hours, at high temps,  it technically can be used right away.  But always check PH and make adjustments just on case.  After that,  it's good to go.  No wait nessecary.


----------



## Lyn.K (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank for the answers everyone!


----------

